

BII Mobile Apps Are Winning Now, But HTML5 Will Win The Future - uladzislau
http://www.businessinsider.com/bii-report-mobile-apps-are-winning-now-but-html5-will-win-the-future-2012-7

======
aoprisan
"Monetization: With app stores and native apps hooked into services like
iTunes that have your credit card, native apps are just much easier to
monetize than HTML5."

really? many web apps have PayPal or Amazon payment integration, and there are
far more accounts on those two platforms than on iTunes

